# Anyone in North Carolina?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi All,I think it would be great to find people in my area who understand what it's like to live a life that revolves around IBS. It can be hard to relate to other people in social situations when they don't understand what you're going through. If anyone's from around Charlotte or Raleigh, let me know!


----------



## in_medias_res (Jan 7, 2013)

Me! Me! I live near raleigh, and im dying (almost literally) to talk with someone who knows what I'm going through instead of just people who love me but have no idea how debilitating ibs is.


----------



## Cathy von Hassel-Davies (Nov 17, 2013)

I am located near Chapel Hill and would love to do a meet-up.


----------



## Kate1966 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, i am about 30 mins from Durham, NC.......


----------



## jenn1054 (Feb 4, 2014)

I live in Durham! What would a support group look like? I was thinking that Chapel Hill or something would have a resource/ support group already. Or Duke. I jokingly mentioned in another post that the support group would have to have about 80 individual bathrooms at whatever site we met.


----------

